# Saints Row-The Third, Steam regt mich auf!



## eiswerk (26. November 2011)

Zum wiederholten Mal bekomme ich die Meldung beim installieren von Steam: Server sind überlastet, probieren Sie es später noch einmal.
Was soll der Scheiß? Ich habe das Spiel für 40 € gekauft und will es damit auch zocken können!


----------



## Worrel (26. November 2011)

Irgendwo in den Einstellungen von Steam kann man den Download Server wechseln - versuch das doch mal.


----------



## pkroos (30. November 2011)

wenn du eine AMD grafikkarte hast,kann dir nach der installation noch eine mieserable performance blühen 
ich hab das spiel am releasetag gekauft und es ruckelt selbst auf niedrigen einstellungen auf meinem pc
wenn morgen kein patch rauskommt verkauf ich den dreck einfach wieder,so ein schlechter support und so leere versprechen wie"SR3 ist kein 0815 Konsolenport!!!!" kotzen mich einfach nur an


----------



## helder (30. November 2011)

und deswegen habe ich kein Steam, und das Ding kommt nie auf meine Festplatte. Aber das mit Servern ist nicht alles, Steam wird ständig angegriffen und oft sogar erfolgreich, also es kann schon passieren, dass die Hacker die Kreditkartendaten in die Finger bekommen, okay die Daten sind zwar verschlüsselt, aber jede Verschlüsselung ist knackbar. Einige Kunden beschweren sich dass ihr Accounts gesperrt werden und Steam begründet das nicht mal ausser "es tut uns leid, aber wir können nix machen". Und nochwas: als Kopierschutz hat Steam schon längst versagt. Das Blöde ist, dass viele Spiele nur über Steam zu haben sind. Vorbei sind die Zeiten wo man höchsten ein Key angeben musste (z. B Operation Flashpoint) und konnte man gleich spielen. Jetzt muss man sich bei x- Seiten anmelden dann noch irgendelwelche Konten anlegen, selbst wenn es kein Multiplayerspiel ist. OHNE MICH!


----------



## Worrel (30. November 2011)

helder schrieb:


> Steam wird ständig angegriffen und oft sogar erfolgreich,


Also ich weiß von gerade mal 2 erfolgreichen Angriffen:
2004: HL2 Codeklau
2011: Steamforum gehackt

Finde ich für 7 Jahre nicht dermassen viel, daß man von "oft" reden kann.



> es kann schon passieren, dass die Hacker die Kreditkartendaten in die Finger bekommen,


Dann zahl halt nicht mit Kreditkarte. Gibt ja auch noch Click & Buy, PayPal ...



> Einige Kunden beschweren sich dass ihr Accounts gesperrt werden und Steam begründet das nicht mal ausser "es tut uns leid, aber wir können nix machen".


Wenn du einen berechtigten Einwand hast, können die was machen - tun sie auch.

Wer natürlich gegen deren Richtlinien verstößt und zB über VPN im Ausland hier geschnittene Spiele kauft oder cheatet oder mit einem ungedeckten Konto bezahlen will, hat ein Problem.



> Vorbei sind die Zeiten wo man höchsten ein Key angeben musste (z. B Operation Flashpoint) und konnte man gleich spielen.


Ob du den Key nun in Steam oder in der Spiel UI angibst, ist doch gehupst wie gesprungen.


----------

